# How to recharge my A/C?



## stocklover88 (Jun 14, 2008)

I want to know where I can by the A/C attachment for a 97-740il. I know I need to recahrge the A/C in the low side next to the engine on the passenger side, but I don't know where to get the piece that fits and what is the preferred refrigerant. Thank you for help.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi - this post is for an E46 but might get you started:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2925892&postcount=6

You should be able to pick up a recharge kit from your local parts store.

In my case, this is a 12" hose with a cap to fit on the low side of the refill port and a screw top fitting with pressure gauge to fit over a can of refrigerant.

A can of refrigerant will be labeled R-134a.

Hope this helps...


----------



## stocklover88 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thank you*

I went to Auto zone and bought a A/C kit that they sell and it came with R-134a and it was fairly easy to do by myself. I cranked up the ac @ 60' and full blast and tapped the low end towards to passenger and held the can upside down and the gauge told me it was full. i thought it would take atleast 1-2 minutes but i think it was over in 50 seconds, and then the gauge stuck. I felt the cold coming and i heard the tap on the refridgerant can. hopefully tomorrow i can find out on a hot day if that was the fix i needed.

How can i tell if the condenser needs replacing?


----------

